
How to implement have_many/belong_to RSpec matchers - azbshiri
https://medium.com/@azbshiri/how-to-implement-have-many-belong-to-rspec-matchers-b7410668802f
======
caymanjim
This is terrible testing practice. Instead of testing behavior by creating and
interacting with associated objects, it's testing syntax and method
definitions. You should never test implementation, you should test behavior.
These tests can be made to pass by creating methods with these names that
don't actually behave properly at all.

